# Cashiering tips?



## TheFerretFaux (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm going to be food and beverage but I know I'm being trained for register and may need to come up front to help them when it gets busy.

So do they call people or departments specifically and when is it okay for me to go up front to help? Should I finish my stocking first and then see if they still need help? Or put my cart of merchandise back in the freezer or cooler and help them? Probably a stupid question but I'm just curious.

What's the red card process like? Is it difficult? Credit card they just need ID, debit card they need ID and valid check. Hand check back after processed. Both are 5% right? Scan the pamphlet in the drawer under the register and begin. Am I missing something?

Advice for an abundance of coupons?

Bagging advice?

If the guest doesn't want their change can I leave in on top of the register for a guest that needs the change or simply put it back in the drawer?

I know I'll mostly be in the back corner doing frozen meats and packaged meat I believe is what they said but I am looking forward to my register training because it will give me more opportunities to expand my target career.

Also will they cross train me in other areas or just register? I'm mostly looking forward to stocking in food and beverage but like I said I'm willing to cross train all over so I can pick up as many open shifts as possible.

Do they have a sheet for the produce codes?

Thanks for any answers or links to threads that answer my questions. Also if you guys have experience in food and beverage or know any links to threads on them I'll be happy to read them!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 15, 2021)

TheFerretFaux said:


> Advice for an abundance of coupons?


Check them. Abundance of coupons normally equals scam. Flash your lane light for help. Odds are the "GSA" or SETL has seen this before and can help you decide. Rule of thumb, if it's too good to be true ($15 off a $16 bottle of Gain, etc.) it's probably fake. 


TheFerretFaux said:


> Bagging advice?


Don't make it too heavy but also don't bag only a little bit. Older Guests may like lighter bags as they're easier to carry.

But you should not bag chemicals with food. Do not bag raw meats together unless they're the same animal (i.e. chicken cannot go with pork, beef cannot go with fish — only chicken with chicken, beef with beef, etc.).


TheFerretFaux said:


> Do they have a sheet for the produce codes?


There are produce sheets, yes. Please use them, as Target stores don't always use the numbers on the sticker of the fruit/vegetable. 


Also, don't let Guests (ahem "Guests") tell you how to do your job or what buttons to push. There's this thing called the "K1 scam" where they seek out new blood to try it on. Basically they sweet talk you until the end and tell you to enter the exact amount of the transaction as cash (K1 button on old registers is the cash function) while simultaneously telling you their "cash card" they stuck into the credit card reader requires this to work. It's bunk and you just short-changed your drawer and given away free merchandise as no cash was exchanged. 

Welcome to TBR also!


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 15, 2021)

TheFerretFaux said:


> I'm going to be food and beverage but I know I'm being trained for register and may need to come up front to help them when it gets busy.
> 
> So do they call people or departments specifically and when is it okay for me to go up front to help? Should I finish my stocking first and then see if they still need help? Or put my cart of merchandise back in the freezer or cooler and help them? Probably a stupid question but I'm just curious.
> 
> ...


If your working freezer and cold items I would wait and see if others volunteer to go up first. I would announce over walkie that you working on frozen cooler stuff and can’t come up. 
red card super easy just scan application and guest basically does the rest on card reader. Follow any prompts given to you on register screen.
Yes I put any coin change guests don’t want on top of register for those who may need it. I always keep a penny for scratching off access code on gift cards. At the end of night any coins left on register I put in draw.
At my store we have laminated sheet with produce codes at each register. After doing it a while you will probably memorize the common codes like bananas, avocado, onions etc...
If you ever have questions don’t be afraid to ask another cashier or put your top light on for someone else to help. We would much rather come help you than have to fix a mistake you made later.
Cashiering is super easy once you learn it so, don’t stress about. Don’t be concerned with speed at first just focus on learning everything and accuracy speed will come later.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 15, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> Check them. Abundance of coupons normally equals scam. Flash your lane light for help. Odds are the "GSA" or SETL has seen this before and can help you decide. Rule of thumb, if it's too good to be true ($15 off a $16 bottle of Gain, etc.) it's probably fake.
> 
> Don't make it too heavy but also don't bag only a little bit. Older Guests may like lighter bags as they're easier to carry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 15, 2021)

My number one rule don’t ever let a guest tell how to do anything. If your unsure then ask another team member, don’t trust the guest. Also if a guest says another team member did something for them that you think is wrong ask another team member. Example sally took my high dollar coupon earlier, sally priced matched my $500 item for $200. Manager Fred said I could get 30% off in that case ask Fred. In most cases we only discount 10% for damaged items in rare cases team leaders will make exceptions but, always check with lead before doing more than 10%.


----------



## TheFerretFaux (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you so much everyone! Excited to be part of the target team!!


----------

